# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Cramping Up

## GUnit33

Hey guys, lately, I've been cramping up big time, but the worst has been my right calve. It happened two nights ago mid sleep, and it is still hurting...I can barely walk, so cardio is out of the question right now and I'm cutting...I need some help asap...

I'm drinking litres upon litres upon litres of water, and I have a healthy diet for my cut...

Any thoughts, or suggestions on how to treat it? I'm taking this weekend off from everything (Diet, Lifting, Cardio, etc...) to see if it'll work it's way out...but I need some help bros, I can't live without my jogging.

----------

